# 2015 Official Lakers Offseason Thread



## DaRizzle

Alright, post all the random crap stories you find over the summer here.

I hear we are going to shop Nick Young....AWESOME!

I hope Ryan Kelly is gone next year but I doubt it...just cut his ass

Id guess Ed Davis will be trying to get more money here or somewhere else. 

Tarik Black is a FA, wonder what the market for him will be

I hope we can pass on Sacre's option and find some other project big man

May 19th...Draft Lottery...Let us pray


----------



## DaRizzle

Free Agent List

http://hoopshype.com/free_agency_2015.htm


----------



## e-monk

I thought Tarik Black was on a non-guaranteed contract for next year so we can keep him if we want

also I'm not sure I'd give up on Kelly, but I'd definitely give up on playing him out of position - (BS basically ruined him this season - if more of that is what he has to look forward to under Scott we'd be doing him a mercy to let him go to another team)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Houston won the tiebreaker. Means we get the 27th pick.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> I thought Tarik Black was on a non-guaranteed contract for next year so we can keep him if we want
> 
> also I'm not sure I'd give up on Kelly, but I'd definitely give up on playing him out of position - (BS basically ruined him this season - if more of that is what he has to look forward to under Scott we'd be doing him a mercy to let him go to another team)


You are correct about Black. And I agree about Kelly. I think he can be a decent backup if we play him at the 4.

I'm good with letting Sacre go. Don't think we can expect much more out of him. Give someone else a shot.

I wouldn't mind Davis or Boozer back, but they will have to wait for the big name free agents first.

I'm praying we pass on Rondo.


----------



## DaRizzle

> The Lakers are interested in keeping Price as a third-string point guard, a role Price will gladly accept.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...price-as-third-string-point-guard/2015/04/17/


----------



## e-monk

thank god for that...


----------



## PauloCatarino

DaRizzle said:


> Alright, post all the random crap stories you find over the summer here.
> 
> I hear we are going to shop Nick Young....AWESOME!
> 
> I hope Ryan Kelly is gone next year but I doubt it...just cut his ass
> 
> Id guess Ed Davis will be trying to get more money here or somewhere else.
> 
> Tarik Black is a FA, wonder what the market for him will be
> 
> I hope we can pass on Sacre's option and find some other project big man
> 
> May 19th...Draft Lottery...Let us pray


Clarkson, Randle, Kobe, Young, 3 draft picks.
All the other spots should be up for grabs. 

Black or Davis for a reasonable price wouldn't be bad. I don't think i'd give Kelly another shot, if i could ship him.


----------



## MojoPin

Is jimmy butler a possibility?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Probably not unless we go all in and offer him the max. I'm thinking Chicago matches anyways.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://www.lakersnation.com/photo-los-angeles-lakers-new-80-million-training-facility/2015/04/18/



> While most the Los Angeles Lakers rebuild is focused on the revamping the roster and the upcoming off-season, the team is also focused on improving their image off the court.
> 
> The Lakers have been practicing at the Toyota Sports Center in El Segundo for years, but plan on operating from another building in the near future. The team bought land minutes from their current spot in hopes to construct a newer facility. According to the Daily Breeze’s Carly Dryden, the proposal received city approval which allows the team to move forward with their plans:
> 
> The El Segundo City Council has granted unanimous approval of a new state-of-the-art training facility and exhibition venue for the NBA team, just one block north of the home it shares with he Los Angeles Kings at the Toyota Sports Center. The two-story, 122,000-square-foot facility is expected to open in spring 2017 at 710 N. Nash St. in Campus El Segundo.
> 
> The new facility can be another recruiting tool for the Lakers as they try to lure in free agents. By the time the building finishes construction in 2017, the Lakers will be entering another important off-season.
> 
> It is almost a forgone conclusion Kobe Bryant will be retired by 2017. The Lakers will still be looking to build another championship contending team and Russell Westbrook’s contract expires in 2017 as the Oklahoma City Thunder point guard hits free-agency. The Lakers can always try to lure the former UCLA product.
> 
> Of course, the team is more focused on this year’s summer. The Lakers will learn where their draft pick lands May 19 and hope on having a top-five pick. In addition, plenty of cap room is available for the team to sign free agents and continue their rebuild. General manager Mitch Kupchak believes the turnaround can come quickly. With the team’s plans of a new facility taking its next step, the Lakers can sell the team’s future growth.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At least we know the Lakers are doing everything they can to attract free agents.


----------



## e-monk

Towns
Love
Kobe
Clarkson
Rondo

Randle
Young
Black
Hollis-Jefferson
Kelly


----------



## MojoPin

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Probably not unless we go all in and offer him the max. I'm thinking Chicago matches anyways.


He's worth the max, though. I'd definitely try. I'd rather have him than Love.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Don't think we can afford Rondo and Love unless we dump Young. But I'm skeptical Love leaves and I want no part of Rondo.


----------



## e-monk

tell that to Jalen Rose


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> tell that to Jalen Rose


Ok?

If he wants to make himself look stupid that is his problem.


----------



## e-monk

because some random dude on the internet knows more than him about the game he played and has insider's access to? ok, when's the last time you talked with Kevin or Rajon?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> because some random dude on the internet knows more than him about the game he played and has insider's access to? ok, when's the last time you talked with Kevin or Rajon?


Yes I'm sure Jalen has Mitch on speed dial to know exactly what the front office wants to do.

I have no doubt that Rondo wants to come to LA, but it's not happening in tandem with Love. You know what the max contract Kevin could get is? $18.6 mil. We have just under $24 mil in cap space. Think he is taking less? I'm no Jalen but I'd say no.

That leaves $6 mil for Rondo. Again, not Jalen, but I don't think that's happening. We'd have to dump Young for nothing to create space to make it feasible, which likely means giving up our Houston first as well.

And didn't Jalen also predict that Westbrook would come to LA?? How does that work?

But I'm sure Jalen knows all this. He is an insider.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yes I'm sure Jalen has Mitch on speed dial to know exactly what the front office wants to do.


Ramona Shelbourne does have some insight on this front and has talked about this scenario in positive terms



> I have no doubt that Rondo wants to come to LA, but it's not happening in tandem with Love. You know what the max contract Kevin could get is? $18.6 mil. We have just under $24 mil in cap space. Think he is taking less? I'm no Jalen but I'd say no.


is that before or after we waive the 9m team option on Jordan Hill?




> And didn't Jalen also predict that Westbrook would come to LA?? How does that work?


easy, 2 year contract for Rondo, lots of players are taking short turn around contracts right now with the cap about to jump


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> Ramona Shelbourne does have some insight on this front and has talked about this scenario in positive terms


And Kevin Love said he doesn't plan on opting out. Who to believe?





> is that before or after we waive the 9m team option on Jordan Hill?


After




> easy, 2 year contract for Rondo, lots of players are taking short turn around contracts right now with the cap about to jump


Not for $6 million dollars he's not.


----------



## DaRizzle

> Rajon Rondo had plans to sign with the Los Angeles Lakers in free agency this summer, according to the most recent column from Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports:
> 
> When Rondo realized his run with the Celtics was over this year, he planned to sign with the Los Angeles Lakers in the summer, league sources told Yahoo Sports. He expected a maximum contract.
> 
> Rondo has averaged 9.3 points, 6.5 assists, 2.9 turnovers, and 4.5 rebounds this season. According to always plugged in Woj, that has created a situation where there are "no max contract offers for Rondo on the market. Not in Dallas, nor Los Angeles." Whether Rondo still has plans to sign with the Lakers for less then that is not specified.
> 
> The Lakers front office is in a position to have max level cap room this summer to go with a potential top five draft pick. Whether they want to utilize very much of this space on a point guard, especially one who was recently benched down the stretch of a playoff game in favor of Raymond Felton, and given the strong play of rookie guard Jordan Clarkson once inserted to the starting lineup is a matter of debate.
> 
> Still, there has been an awful lot of Lakers/Rondo smoke this season for there to be no fire. The rumor mill is likely to keep churning out reports like this until free agency is settled in July.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2015/4/22/8466761/la-lakers-rajon-rondo-free-agent-2015

nooooo


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Byron Scott will be the Lakers rep at the draft lottery.


----------



## DaRizzle

Dang, was really hoping it was going to be Bartender Chaz


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> because some random dude on the internet knows more than him about the game he played and has insider's access to? ok, when's the last time you talked with Kevin or Rajon?


Jalen rose, who predicted Jordan was coming out of retirement last year.


----------



## MojoPin

I expect Rondo to be signed to Lakers for the biggest, longest max deal possible. Thats just how Buss rolls.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Rondo makes absolutely zero sense now. Not going to sign him just to make Kobe happy. Would rather just bring in a solid back up and go through more growing pains with Jordan.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't know. A motivated Rondo on a cheap deal is intriguing.


----------



## RollWithEm

Early entry deadline has passed and now the lottery drawing is only 3 weeks away. This isn't quite as dire as when the Grizzlies were set up to get Lebron or nothing, but the Lakers better not fall out of that top 5. I just don't see them being bad enough to get back here next year.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> Early entry deadline has passed and now the lottery drawing is only 3 weeks away. This isn't quite as dire as when the Grizzlies were set up to get Lebron or nothing, but the Lakers better not fall out of that top 5. I just don't see them being bad enough to get back here next year.



If we don't get a top 5 pick, I'll cry.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't know. A motivated Rondo on a cheap deal is intriguing.



How cheap would we realistically be able to get him, though? I think we should just avoid him. Let Clarkson get those minutes and capitalize on what he did this season.


----------



## DaRizzle

> So there remains a distinct possibility in today’s space-and-shoot NBA that the Los Angeles Lakers will be the torchbearers for the old school and sign the pass-first (nay, pass-only) Rondo to a free-agent contract this summer.
> 
> But what should be made clear, according to team sources, is that Buss is not the believer he was earlier in the season when it comes to Rondo, and Kupchak is toting enough healthy skepticism that he sees Rondo as value only at a certain low price. …
> 
> The Lakers have higher priorities when it comes to spending their precious 2015 salary-cap space. They are hopeful of buying a foundational piece—something they aren’t convinced Rondo is.


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....certain-low-price/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> How cheap would we realistically be able to get him, though? I think we should just avoid him. Let Clarkson get those minutes and capitalize on what he did this season.


Agreed. Just say no.

Even with a reasonable contract, it's not low risk. Dude could seriously hurt a young locker room.


----------



## DaRizzle

Wow



> ATLANTA (Reuters) - Former National Basketball Association player Javaris Crittenton pleaded guilty on Wednesday in the 2011 shooting death of an Atlanta woman and was sentenced to 23 years in prison.
> 
> Crittenton, 27, pleaded guilty to voluntary manslaughter with a weapon and aggravated assault with a firearm. As part of the plea agreement, prosecutors dropped the murder charge he had faced.
> 
> The former point guard, who played two seasons in the NBA after being drafted by the Los Angeles Lakers in 2007, also received 17 years of probation as part of his sentence.
> 
> Opening statements had been expected on Wednesday in the murder case against Crittenton and his cousin, Douglas Gamble, who were accused of gunning down Julian Jones, 22, a mother of four, in a drive-by shooting in August 2011.
> 
> Gamble, who authorities said drove the car while Crittenton fired the gun, pleaded guilty on Wednesday to aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. He was sentenced to three years in prison and 17 years of probation.


http://news.yahoo.com/ex-nba-player-crittenton-admits-guilt-2011-shooting-151939187--nba.html


----------



## Basel

Piece of shit.


----------



## DaRizzle

15 days until the direction of the Lakers over the next 5+ years is decided....sigh


----------



## DaRizzle

Kobe is still in Dwights nightmares...
http://houston.suntimes.com/houston-rockets/7/76/123677/dwight-howard-kobe-jibe


----------



## Basel

:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

:laugh: 

He looked shook.


----------



## DaRizzle

Clarkson makin moves!
http://www.lakersnation.com/instagram-jordan-clarkson-shows-preview-of-summer-project/2015/05/14/


----------



## e-monk

JC named all rookie first teamer


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @EricPincus: Lakers finalize El Segundo purchase for new headquarters
> http://t.co/6cqTCSbg2A


Nice! This facility will be a nice selling point we can throw at incoming free agents.


----------



## e-monk

nothing but the finest meats and cheeses...


----------



## ericd36

Three team trade ... Lakers trade number 2 pick, number 27 pick and Jordan hill . Lakers get number 4 pick and Cousins, Sacramento gets number 2 pick , and Knicks get Number 6 pick, number 27 pick , and Jordan Hill


----------



## arasu

ericd36 said:


> Three team trade ... Lakers trade number 2 pick, number 27 pick and Jordan hill . Lakers get number 4 pick and Cousins, Sacramento gets number 2 pick , and Knicks get Number 6 pick, number 27 pick , and Jordan Hill


More players would have to be involved to match salaries. There is no way the Kings would do that deal.


----------



## ericd36

The Kings may be opposed but salaries wouldn't have to match since both the Lakers and Knicks are under the cap and can take back acquired players without going over .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ericd36 said:


> Three team trade ... Lakers trade number 2 pick, number 27 pick and Jordan hill . Lakers get number 4 pick and Cousins, Sacramento gets number 2 pick , and Knicks get Number 6 pick, number 27 pick , and Jordan Hill


Lakers would do this in a heartbeat but the Kings GM would be fired.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ShamsCharania: RealGM Sources: Los Angeles Lakers expect to pick up 7-foot center Robert Sacre's team option for 2015-16. http://t.co/wisawdqCGf


Shit just got real. Start planning the parade fellas!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @sam_amick: With report that Kings GM Pete D'Alessandro headed for Denver, I'm told Kings exec Vlade Divac has serious interest in Lakers' Ryan West.


I've heard good things about Ryan. We've been pretty good at finding value with late picks, which is a testament to our scouting department. Hopefully the FO finds a way to keep Ryan West


----------



## MojoPin

Who the fuck is ryan west


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> Who the fuck is ryan west


Son of Jerry West. Head of our scouting department.

Per Eric Pincus, he is being groomed to be Mitch's replacement someday. 

So yeah, that is sort of a big deal.


----------



## e-monk

why bring back Sacre? you've got Randle, Black, Kelly and you're probably about to draft another center - I already had a pretty good idea they weren't going to exercise that option on Hill but now maybe you can forget about Ed Davis coming back too and couldn't they just draft another big with one of the later picks? Sacre is what he is and what he is just doesn't have much upside


----------



## arasu

e-monk said:


> why bring back Sacre? you've got Randle, Black, Kelly and you're probably about to draft another center - I already had a pretty good idea they weren't going to exercise that option on Hill but now maybe you can forget about Ed Davis coming back too and couldn't they just draft another big with one of the later picks? Sacre is what he is and what he is just doesn't have much upside


Sacre is a legit 7-footer (in shoes) and a player with decent all around center skills. He and Davis were the only legit shot blockers on the team this season, though it was Sacre's worst year in that department. He is useful as a backup, and on a minimum contract, he is very affordable. If the Lakers are going to draft a center at #2 there would be no need to sign a high priced one out of free agency, nor any reason to add another inexperienced center using the 34th pick. Keeping Sacre ensures that there will be a backup shot blocker available should Davis leave. Of course, if Sacre continues his mediocre ways he could be out of the league soon enough.


----------



## MojoPin

Sacre is good at practice.


----------



## e-monk

arasu said:


> Sacre is a legit 7-footer (in shoes) and a player with decent all around center skills. He and Davis were the only legit shot blockers on the team this season, though it was Sacre's worst year in that department. He is useful as a backup, and on a minimum contract, he is very affordable. If the Lakers are going to draft a center at #2 there would be no need to sign a high priced one out of free agency, nor any reason to add another inexperienced center using the 34th pick. Keeping Sacre ensures that there will be a backup shot blocker available should Davis leave. Of course, if Sacre continues his mediocre ways he could be out of the league soon enough.


Sacre is a 7 footer the rest is questionable - he is not a rim protector of any note, his offensive efficiency is repugnant for a 7 footer, his rebounding is subpar and he's 25 - this is what he is - the reason he's cheap is because he sucks - use the 2nd rounder on a big and you'll pay less to fill that rotation slot AND there's a chance the new guy might actually become a decent player - Sacre has given us no reason to believe that will ever happen with him


----------



## e-monk

should the Lakers be looking to go after a Danny Green or Wesley Matthews?


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> should the Lakers be looking to go after a Danny Green or Wesley Matthews?


Wes would obviously be a more appealing target.


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> Sacre is a 7 footer the rest is questionable - he is not a rim protector of any note, his offensive efficiency is repugnant for a 7 footer, his rebounding is subpar and he's 25 - this is what he is - the reason he's cheap is because he sucks - use the 2nd rounder on a big and you'll pay less to fill that rotation slot AND there's a chance the new guy might actually become a decent player - Sacre has given us no reason to believe that will ever happen with him


I agree. Even for a bit player Sacre sucks. Nothing against the dude, but he really is not a good basketball player.


----------



## Uncle Drew

RollWithEm said:


> Wes would obviously be a more appealing target.


Guy coming off of an achillies tear is not what I would call appealing.


----------



## RollWithEm

Uncle Drew said:


> Guy coming off of an achillies tear is not what I would call appealing.


Don't neglect value just because of an injury. That guy is a legit wing defender who can hit 3's with efficiency even when shooting a high volume. There's not a ton of those guys to go around.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

RollWithEm said:


> Don't neglect value just because of an injury. That guy is a legit wing defender who can hit 3's with efficiency even when shooting a high volume. There's not a ton of those guys to go around.


Yes and Danny Green is another. Who isn't coming off a major injury. I suppose Matthews would be cheaper though.

But yes I am good with going after Green. I think the Lakers will chase the big names, but if they miss out I am fine with Green being one of the guys they sign instead.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> why bring back Sacre? you've got Randle, Black, Kelly and you're probably about to draft another center - I already had a pretty good idea they weren't going to exercise that option on Hill but now maybe you can forget about Ed Davis coming back too and couldn't they just draft another big with one of the later picks? Sacre is what he is and what he is just doesn't have much upside


Yes a little surprising. Declining his option would open up a little more cap space (around $460,000) and they could always re-sign him for a minimum deal when the cap space is used up. 

I guess you risk losing him, so they must think he has some intangibles that are worth a spot at the end of the bench over a project player.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yes and Danny Green is another. Who isn't coming off a major injury. I suppose Matthews would be cheaper though.
> 
> But yes I am good with going after Green. I think the Lakers will chase the big names, but if they miss out I am fine with Green being one of the guys they sign instead.


I'd rather they sign two or three guys like Green and continue building that foundation than to max out the wrong guy(s)

Okafor
Randle
????
Green
Clarkson

starts to look a little more welcoming to a big name over the next couple years and the Lakers will continue to have money to spend when the time is right


----------



## Uncle Drew

RollWithEm said:


> Don't neglect value just because of an injury. That guy is a legit wing defender who can hit 3's with efficiency even when shooting a high volume. There's not a ton of those guys to go around.


I'm a fan of his, but it's not "just" an injury. About as serious of an injury as you can have and he'll be 29 by the start of the season. I mean I wish him all the best, but wouldn't be willing to bet a long term contract on him.


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> I'd rather they sign two or three guys like Green and continue building that foundation than to max out the wrong guy(s)
> 
> Okafor
> Randle
> ????
> Green
> Clarkson
> 
> starts to look a little more welcoming to a big name over the next couple years and the Lakers will continue to have money to spend when the time is right


Agreed in terms of not spending for the sake of spending. I trust the FO, they've showed some good discipline recently. I think Danny Green would be a great pick up if we draft either big. A floor spacer and elite wing defender. I wonder how much a guy like that is going to get this summer. 8 mil? 10 mil?


----------



## Uncle Drew

> Chicago Bulls restricted free-agent guard Jimmy Butler has plans to pursue shorter-term offer sheets this summer, resisting the Bulls’ initial plans to offer him a five-year, maximum contract extension, league sources told Yahoo Sports.





> Butler could sign a three-year offer sheet that guarantees him $50 million, but allows for a player option on the third year that could allow him to move into unrestricted free agency and re-sign for a five-year, maximum deal worth as much as $190 million.





> As Butler spends time in Los Angeles this summer, a stretch that’s included an overseas “Entourage” promotional jaunt with producer Mark Wahlberg, Butler’s intrigue with signing a potential Los Angeles Lakers offer sheet has increased, league sources told Yahoo Sports.



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--bulls-restricted-free-agent-jimmy-butler-plans-to-pursue-shorter-term-offer-sheets-212134060.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma

Holy crap if true. I have a feeling the Bulls would match anyway, but you never know.


----------



## MojoPin

1. LaMarcus Aldridge
2. Jimmy Butler

Those are the only guys I want during free agency. Jimmy B is the truth; he's better than modern day Rose.


----------



## arasu

MojoPin said:


> 1. LaMarcus Aldridge
> 2. Jimmy Butler
> 
> Those are the only guys I want during free agency. Jimmy B is the truth; he's better than modern day Rose.


Either of those guys would be great for the Lakers. Unfortunately I think high-profile free agents will just use the Lakers to get the deals they want elsewhere. The Bulls can simply sit back and wait, then match any offer for Butler. I can't see any reason they wouldn't. Aldridge supposedly is more interested in moving to Texas, and considering his age, he probably wouldn't want to be on a rebuilding team like the Lakers.


----------



## arasu

> As the Los Angeles Lakers maneuver to free $24 million-plus of salary cap space for summer free agency, the franchise is unlikely to exercise the option on forward Jordan Hill’s contract for the 2015-16 season, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--lakers-jordan-hill-163456728.html

It looks like the Lakers have come to realize no one is going to trade for Hill. As solid as he has been, I think he will be moving on this summer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @EricPincus: Ed Davis has opted out of his contract with the Lakers


'Twas expected


----------



## Ballscientist

I strongly believe Cousins will be a Lakers very soon.

Both teams are at the meeting tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say Lakers appear to be passing Dallas on list of likely destinations for Aldridge should he leave POR. San Antonio still No. 1


Well damn...


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613938072066002944


----------



## Jamel Irief

Our number one priority should be deandre jordan, yes ahead of Aldridge and love. Throw the max at him and creative Hollywood pitches. Tell him he won't have to worry about Ron rooting for him until he makes us a contender.


----------



## Adam

Jamel Irief said:


> Our number one priority should be deandre jordan, yes ahead of Aldridge and love. Throw the max at him and creative Hollywood pitches. Tell him he won't have to worry about Ron rooting for him until he makes us a contender.


Would you say he's elite?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Adam said:


> Would you say he's elite?


Elite what? He's a top 5 center and a defensive big is clearly our most glaring need.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Our number one priority should be deandre jordan, yes ahead of Aldridge and love. Throw the max at him and creative Hollywood pitches. Tell him he won't have to worry about Ron rooting for him until he makes us a contender.


I think if you're the Lakers, you throw the max at DJ, Aldridge and Gasol, and hope one of them bites. I'm sure they have their preference, but considering we're not exactly the front-runner for any of the three, we can only hope one of them takes it. 

I'd be happy with any of the three. And if we strike out, I'd rather just bring back Hill and Davis on short term deals.


----------



## e-monk

if we strike out on the big names we can always go after home town kid Tyson Chandler and maybe add a Danny Green or Wes Matthews while we're at it - feather the nest for next summer so to speak


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> if we strike out on the big names we can always go after home town kid Tyson Chandler and maybe add a Danny Green or Wes Matthews while we're at it - feather the nest for next summer so to speak


Depends on the cost, I suppose. How old is Chandler now? Drafted in 01, so 33? 

I like Danny Green, but not sure we should get a wing unless we trade Swaggy. He'll be a little expensive.


----------



## Uncle Drew

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-lakers-what-next-free-agency-20150626-story.html

Good article from Eric Pincus discussing the lakers cap situation going into free agency next week. Pincus is probably the best salary cap guy around next to Larry ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Omer Asik would be a solid pickup too if we strike out on the big names.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nba/eye-o...-russell-immediately-change-the-lakers-attack

Here's some great breakdown of how Russell can immediately impact our offense. Good read.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-lakers-what-next-free-agency-20150626-story.html
> 
> Good article from Eric Pincus discussing the lakers cap situation going into free agency next week. Pincus is probably the best salary cap guy around next to Larry ****.


He's a member here http://www.basketballforum.com/members/4728-emplay.html


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a member here http://www.basketballforum.com/members/4728-emplay.html


Emplay, holy shit, yea I remember when he used to write for hoopsworld, I thought he was garbage just kinda throwing out rumors. 

Much more reliable now. I think Shelburne is more plugged in with Lakers brass, but Pincus is up there. Very, very knowledgeable cap guy both in terms of numbers and realistic player movement possibilities.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I remember people used to give Eric shit on this site back in day for posting rumors. :laugh:


----------



## e-monk

I knew we had Kelly Clarkson on the floor at certain points last season but totally blanked on the fact that we probably also had Sacre Blue at some point


----------



## e-monk

Uncle Drew said:


> Depends on the cost, I suppose. How old is Chandler now? Drafted in 01, so 33?
> 
> I like Danny Green, but not sure we should get a wing unless we trade Swaggy. He'll be a little expensive.


The price would definitely need to be right but at 32 last season he was still very effective and his presence in the locker-room on a very young squad shouldn't be overlooked - I'm thinking like a 2 year deal (don't hate the Asik idea either)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @BaxterHolmes: Kobe on Larry Nance tweet & talking to him about it: “There’s no need. The kid figured it out himself…He sent me a great message yesterday."





> @BaxterHolmes: Kobe on Nance Jr. tweet: "He was really nice and apologetic about what happened.” Kobe said he told him, "It’s water under the bridge, man."


...


----------



## e-monk

good


Sacre Bleu....


----------



## Uncle Drew

Not a huge Asik fan. You guys think he'd be that much better than Jordan Hill? 

Another question. With Nance Jr. having a guaranteed deal, can you see us trading R. Kelly for a 2nd rounder to gain just a tad more cap flexibility? I'm sure we're hoping somebody will take Nick Young, which will give us way more flexibility, but there'll definitely be takers for Kelly. 

My thinking isn't so much that the rookies will be better than those two. More that I'm really hoping we're able to keep Ed Davis, regardless of if we're able to sign a big name FA or not. Pegging Julius as our starter and expecting him to show out for 32+ min is not a good idea at this stage, IMO. Davis showed how productive he can be and can even play some spot minutes at the 5 when we go small.


----------



## MojoPin

I'm all for shipping R Kelly's ass out of town. Last season was pathetic. Though to be fair, he played out of position and was injured for a while.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Not a huge Asik fan. You guys think he'd be that much better than Jordan Hill?


Not a huge fan of Asik also. But he IS a better rebounder and defender (although less mobile). He will probably fit better next to Randle, also. But Asik wouldn't be a HUG uprograde, no.



> Another question. With Nance Jr. having a guaranteed deal, can you see us trading R. Kelly for a 2nd rounder to gain just a tad more cap flexibility? I'm sure we're hoping somebody will take Nick Young, which will give us way more flexibility, but there'll definitely be takers for Kelly.


IF Kelly was a decent enough shooter from outside, he would probably be usefull as a stretch-four with limited minutes. But he isn't. No need on waiting on him. 



> My thinking isn't so much that the rookies will be better than those two. More that I'm really hoping we're able to keep Ed Davis, regardless of if we're able to sign a big name FA or not. Pegging Julius as our starter and expecting him to show out for 32+ min is not a good idea at this stage, IMO. Davis showed how productive he can be and can even play some spot minutes at the 5 when we go small.


I like Ed Davis. IF the Lakers can't get an impact FA, i would have no problem in paying Davis some for a quality sub.


----------



## e-monk

Asik is a bit more of a traditional 5, bigger than Hill better rebounder and rim protector - depends his asking price I guess


----------



## Uncle Drew

For the record, I don't think you get much better than Ryan Kelly at $1.7 mil. Don't think we need to ship him out, per se. Just if it allows us to keep Davis. 

In regards to Asik, Chandler, etc. We need to be very careful about spending for the sake of spending. We're in the position we're in now because we didn't bite on the Lance Stephenson's and Isiah Thomas' of the market last year.

I think Hill is more likely to take a short term deal to re-sign. If it's a third tier player at their position, which I think Asik, Chandler and Hill are, can't be locked in for 3 guaranteed years, IMO. Maybe a 2+1 team option, which would still give us flexibility. e-monk, I think you mentioned this already in regards to Chandler.


----------



## e-monk

Kelly isn't bad, with the right coaching he could develop into a kind of Ryan Anderson stretch - Byron should be ashamed for basically ruining that kid


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Player - Status - 2015 earnings*

Marc Gasol – Unrestricted - $15,829,688
DeAndre Jordan - Unrestricted - $11,440,123
Brook Lopez – Player Option - $15,719,000
Greg Monroe - Unrestricted - $5,479,933
Tyson Chandler - Unrestricted - $14,596,888
Enes Kanter – Restricted - $6,008,106
Robin Lopez - Unrestricted - $5,340,229
Omer Asik - Unrestricted - $14,898,938


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Not a huge fan of Asik also. But he IS a better rebounder and defender (although less mobile). He will probably fit better next to Randle, also. But Asik wouldn't be a HUG uprograde, no.
> 
> 
> 
> IF Kelly was a decent enough shooter from outside, he would probably be usefull as a stretch-four with limited minutes. But he isn't. No need on waiting on him.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ed Davis. IF the Lakers can't get an impact FA, i would have no problem in paying Davis some for a quality sub.





e-monk said:


> Asik is a bit more of a traditional 5, bigger than Hill better rebounder and rim protector - depends his asking price I guess


Is Asik really a better rebounder than Hill?

If we can get him for under 9 million and less than three years I say go for it, otherwise walk on.


----------



## e-monk

yes, he really is - last season while on the floor next to really nobody Hill accounted for about 16% of his team's boards, Asik next to the brow accounted for like 21% of his team's rebounds


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> yes, he really is - last season while on the floor next to really nobody Hill accounted for about 16% of his team's boards, Asik next to the brow accounted for like 21% of his team's rebounds


Hill had a bad year last year no doubt. He started off on fire, but then six weeks in and Kobe starting to get hurt teams really focused on shutting him down. He's a energy guy and when teams have nothing else to do but guard him and box him out he's a worthless poor 16 foot jump shooter. He's really more effective as a fourth option at best. Overall in their careers though, I'm not convinced Asik is a far better rebounder.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It's safe to assume that we whiff on all the big names again. If that's the case then I like what Aldridge suggested today - Monta Ellis and KJ McDaniels. Just throwing some numbers out here...

Monta Ellis - 3yrs/$33M
KJ McDaniels - 2yrs/$11M

I have faith that we'd be able to deal Young elsewhere, which would leave another $10M in cap room to add a big man (Chandler, R. Lopez, E. Davis).

It would be great to land a star, but we just need to take a page out of Daryl Morey's book and use our cap space to accumulate assets. At the very least, we're adding good players to make LA a more attractive destination for FAs next season. As the season progresses, these guys will also become trade chips.

Russell / Clarkson
Ellis / Ellington / J. Brown
Kobe / McDaniels / A. Brown
Randle / Kelly / Nance
E. Davis / Black / Sacre

That's not a title contender, but it's one heck of a lot better than the group we trotted out last year!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ShamsCharania: The Los Angeles Lakers have informed Jordan Hill they will not pick up his $9 million team option, league source tells RealGM.


There it is.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> Hill had a bad year last year no doubt. He started off on fire, but then six weeks in and Kobe starting to get hurt teams really focused on shutting him down. He's a energy guy and when teams have nothing else to do but guard him and box him out he's a worthless poor 16 foot jump shooter. He's really more effective as a fourth option at best. Overall in their careers though, I'm not convinced Asik is a far better rebounder.


their career numbers are pretty similar to last season's set - I agree that Hill is an energy guy and a solid offensive rebounder and also that part of what hurt him last season is that he was taking more of those jumpers away from the basket but throughout his career Asik has been routinely good for 28-30% of his team's defensive rebounds(while he was on the floor), Hill has never come close to that also unlike Hill Asik has done that as a starter in extended minutes


----------



## Uncle Drew

I'd stay the hell away from Monta Ellis. Good player, bad fit. 

Still cold on Asik. Chandler sounds like a good option, the more I think about it. Be good to have a true anchor/leader on defense, and could also allow us to sign another mid-level player (E. Davis? D. Green?)

This is all assuming we strike out on big names, of course. Which unfortunately is looking more likely.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Lakers interested in JJ Barea?

Just rumors. Supposedly seeking multi-year deal in $3 mil range. 

We definitely need a veteran back up PG. I guess we could do worse. How about Jameer Nelson? Or maybe just bring back Ronnie Price?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615674029827960832


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Let us pray


----------



## DaRizzle

So here was a counter argument I heard against Lamarcus...Hes 30 and the rest of our team is at least two years away from being contender quality since they are all young.

Yeah I think its a dumb argument too....Screw Max Kellerman


----------



## Uncle Drew

DaRizzle said:


> So here was a counter argument I heard against Lamarcus...Hes 30 and the rest of our team is at least two years away from being contender quality since they are all young.
> 
> Yeah I think its a dumb argument too....Screw Max Kellerman


True story. 

One of the biggest parts of the pitch will be our flexibility next summer. He, Kobe and our young guys can have a great year and bring in another max guy (assuming Kobe retires or takes a pay cut to come back for a year.)

I see it as a long shot to him passing up returning to Texas.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615691216529653760


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615700308669263872


----------



## elcap15

What does everyone think about Kosta Koufos? I think he could be a good C on a reasonable contract, especially if we get LMA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

DaRizzle said:


> So here was a counter argument I heard against Lamarcus...Hes 30 and the rest of our team is at least two years away from being contender quality since they are all young.
> 
> Yeah I think its a dumb argument too....Screw Max Kellerman


Lamarcus already makes us playoff quality. He's a jump shooting seven footer, he will age gracefully. If he's not a Allstar any longer three years from now Russell and randle hopefully should be. I see no downfall here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: The Lakers are working to unload contracts, trying to create significantly more salary cap space, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Swaggy is the obvious player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Around the league, executives believe the Lakers are pursuing space to offer free agent deals to LaMarcus Aldridge and DeAndre Jordan.


Interesting


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616021102511308800


----------



## Uncle Drew

LA and Chandler? (eff you M. Cuban)

Doubtful we get a taker for Swaggy, tho.


----------



## MojoPin

I don't know much about the cap, but couldn't they backload one of the contracts? Like, if they could do 10 million for the first year and make up for the difference later.


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> I don't know much about the cap, but couldn't they backload one of the contracts? Like, if they could do 10 million for the first year and make up for the difference later.


No


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616036801866788864


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616029703078449152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616030422414180352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616042691818733568
One hour to go. 

Jim Buss also expected to attend. Magic will not be there.


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616081010032291840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616081656936570880


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616126589307203585


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616128402232332288


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we do manage to land Aldridge, we immediately jump these teams in the West: Sacramento, Denver, Utah, Phoenix, Dallas, Portland.

Another addition would put us on the brink of passing New Orleans and San Antonio, and if DeAndre leaves the Clippers then they'll take a step back. Oh how quickly things could change...fingers crossed!


----------



## Ballscientist

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we do manage to land Aldridge, we immediately jump these teams in the West: Sacramento, Denver, Utah, Phoenix, Dallas, Portland.
> 
> Another addition would put us on the brink of passing New Orleans and San Antonio, and if DeAndre leaves the Clippers then they'll take a step back. Oh how quickly things could change...fingers crossed!


still not enough for playoffs

randle
aldridge
russell
kobe

Trade for Jordan or Love?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MarkG_Medina: Biggest free agent news of the night: Lakers exercise their team option to keep Robert Sacre http://t.co/XAcTMvr7zM


Championship


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers didn't make strong impression in Aldridge meeting, sources say. Spurs can close on him. LMA expected to make decision fairly soon.


Welp


----------



## Basel

Everything I read last night said it went really well. We don't have that lure we used to. Unfortunate.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Aldridge is 30 and he wants to win now. SA makes the most sense. It's pretty obvious that we were being used to leverage SA, but it really wasn't necessary.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp





Basel said:


> Everything I read last night said it went really well. We don't have that lure we used to. Unfortunate.


You guys will get your answer in a week... stop driving yourselves crazy combing through twatter.


----------



## Cris

Love returning to CLE


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jamel Irief said:


> You guys will get your answer in a week... stop driving yourselves crazy combing through twatter.


The only twat I like to comb through is your wife's...


:cabbagepatch:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: LaMarcus Aldridge will not be joining the Lakers, The Times has learned. They were a 50-50 choice but he disliked bball part of presentation





> @Mike_Bresnahan: Aldridge was floored in a good way by Houston's analytics, on-court projections in their presentation. Not so with the Lakers.





> @Mike_Bresnahan: More LMA: He and Kobe didn't quite gel. It's a little vague, but Aldridge apparently didn't quite get answers from Kobe he was seeking.





> @WojYahooNBA: As @Mike_Bresnahan says, Aldridge felt too much of Lakers presentation focused on outside opportunities; wanted clearer, better b-ball focus


There it is.


----------



## e-monk

they're just not quite ready to be the right choice for a 30 year who wants to compete for a title - we already knew that - they should be feathering the nest


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616363898590097412
Well, now I have no clue what to believe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @kobebryant: Social Media reporting shouldn't diminish the quality of content #justsayin http://t.co/bpAcJGJW9r


Don't know who to believe anymore.


----------



## MojoPin

Here are his choices:

1. An old, aging-by-the-day, experienced team that has a high probability of playoff success next season, but will in the near future lose its big three.

2. A young team brimming with potential, but success isn't a certainty. 


At age 30, and wanting to win, there is a 99% chance that he selects the sure thing (Spurs).


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> they're just not quite ready to be the right choice for a 30 year who wants to compete for a title - we already knew that - they should be feathering the nest


This.

The basketball part of our presentation probably stunk because we don't have much to present other than hopes of Rookies panning out and bringing in more help next summer. Add to that the question marks around Kobe and asking him to play out of position, and we weren't that good of a choice at all. Dude's made his money. He wants to win.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The only two free agents left I'd offer 10 figures to are Aldridge and Jordan.


----------



## MojoPin

Yeah i hope they stick to the plan and dont make a desperation signing.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Thinking more and more it's gonna be Jordan Hill and Ed Davis back.

Who are some good back-up vet PGs we can go after?


----------



## sylaw

Uncle Drew said:


> Thinking more and more it's gonna be Jordan Hill and Ed Davis back.
> 
> Who are some good back-up vet PGs we can go after?


Let's resign Lin and Boozer too so we can relive last year's magic and get another #2 pick.


----------



## MojoPin

Ben Simmons would look awfully nice in purple and gold...


----------



## e-monk

Tobias Harris and Robin Lopez?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Geez, things are not looking good for us right now. Guys still left that are worth mentioning...

LaMarcus Aldridge (not coming to LA)
DeAndre Jordan (not coming to LA)
Greg Monroe
Robin Lopez
Ed Davis
Jordan Hill
Omer Asik
Monta Ellis (leaning Indiana)
Corey Brewer
Arron Afflalo
Dwyane Wade (leaning Miami)
Lou Williams
Draymond Green (R)
Tobias Harris (R)
Wesley Matthews
Reggie Jackson (R)
Rajon Rondo
Patrick Beverley (R)
Josh Smith
KJ McDaniels (R)
David West

I'd throw dollars at KJ McDaniel, Beverley and Robin Lopez. Go for defense and athleticism. You have $22M to burn so just use it on those 3 and call it a day.


----------



## MojoPin

Is Robin Lopez even a better center than J Hill, despite being 2 inches taller? His stats aren't that great. If he is 9 million, that's pretty much a lateral move.


----------



## Basel

Can't believe the Lakers are having a tough time attracting free agents. What happened to this team?


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616418827874603008
Teams complained that the lakers were using a #LAtoLA hastag. Get real.


----------



## Basel

:laugh: Teams will complain about anything the Lakers do.


----------



## e-monk

MojoPin said:


> Is Robin Lopez even a better center than J Hill, despite being 2 inches taller? His stats aren't that great. If he is 9 million, that's pretty much a lateral move.


well he's actually a center which might be a good start


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> Can't believe the Lakers are having a tough time attracting free agents. What happened to this team?


reality is that they are not ready to be a landing spot for one max guy who wants to win now - maybe @R-Star was thinking of you - be sensible


----------



## Basel

What did I say that wasn't sensible? Regardless of the fact that we might not be ready for a player who wants to win now, we aren't really attracting anybody.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I mean we've made a grand total of two pitches so far and about to head into the third. 

Concerning that we weren't well received at all by LMA, but I wouldn't jump to the conclusion we can't attract anybody. I doubt we've even made an actual offer to anybody but LMA as of right now.


----------



## Basel

Yeah, that's true. Haven't really heard of any roleplayers they're interested in. Max Kellerman keeps saying we should sign a guy like Tobias Harris. Thoughts on him, @hobojoe?


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> What did I say that wasn't sensible? Regardless of the fact that we might not be ready for a player who wants to win now, we aren't really attracting anybody.


the only people we've gone after so far is 'win now' dudes- read the writing - they should be looking to sign 2 or 3 guys that 'feather the nest'

the skeptic in me is thinking that this is all BS anyway - smoke and mirrors to get fans thinking they're swinging for the fences - they're even saying now that they aren't offering Monroe the max - do the computations - Monroe is not a great fit but I bet if they did offer him the max they'd run the risk of signing him

they took shots at a couple guys but realistically didn't have a chance and now they need to shift into smart nest feathering


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> Yeah, that's true. Haven't really heard of any roleplayers they're interested in. Max Kellerman keeps saying we should sign a guy like Tobias Harris. Thoughts on him, @hobojoe?


"they" don't tell people things, only agents do that - "they" is like 2 or 3 people who in the great Laker tradition DO NOT SHARE information - when will Laker fans realize that most of this noise is mass media bull shit? "I heard that the guy I work for who works for heard that..." (and ps if I'm a Lakers exec that guy should be fired for talking)


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> the only people we've gone after so far is 'win now' dudes- read the writing - they should be looking to sign 2 or 3 guys that 'feather the nest'...
> 
> they took shots at a couple guys but realistically didn't have a chance and now they need to shift into smart nest feathering


Danny Green and Tyson Chandler are off the board now, though. 

Who else do you have in mind? Wes Mathews supposedly holding out for $15 mil per year. 

So Robin Lopez? I'd rather have Hill on a two year, tbh.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> Yeah, that's true. Haven't really heard of any roleplayers they're interested in. Max Kellerman keeps saying we should sign a guy like Tobias Harris. Thoughts on him, @hobojoe?


Yeah but I mean, even if they were, they HAVE to wait on LMA and DJ to officially turn them down. Good mid-level guys being off the board is the risk you run.


----------



## hobojoe

Basel said:


> Yeah, that's true. Haven't really heard of any roleplayers they're interested in. Max Kellerman keeps saying we should sign a guy like Tobias Harris. Thoughts on him, @hobojoe?


I'd be happy to let Harris go. Good but not great scorer, pretty useless otherwise. Terrible defender.


----------



## Basel

Last thing we need is more terrible defenders.


----------



## Cris

Basel said:


> What did I say that wasn't sensible? Regardless of the fact that we might not be ready for a player who wants to win now, we aren't really attracting anybody.


I'd rather keep the Cap Space than just sign someone because we can. LA would have been a decent addition because, well, anything that can shoot and defend decently is a plus for the current edition of the Lakers. However, we're better suited to build with a few key pieces and shoot for 2-3 down the road and try to a lure a Key FA with signs of progress, than plans for progress.


----------



## Basel

I'm not saying we should sign someone just for the sake of signing someone. But I'd like to know that we're at least looking outside of just the huge names.


----------



## Cris

Basel said:


> I'm not saying we should sign someone just for the sake of signing someone. But I'd like to know that we're at least looking outside of just the huge names.


We are. But according to "sources" there is no reason to sign anyone until you see how the bigger pieces fall.


----------



## Basel

I hope we are. A ton of them already got signed, it seems like.


----------



## Ballscientist

Is this statement correct?

Lakers are waiting to make a play at Kevin Durant next summer.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616453331121238016


----------



## Basel

Ballscientist said:


> Is this statement correct?
> 
> Lakers are waiting to make a play at Kevin Durant next summer.


Sure.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> I hope we are. A ton of them already got signed, it seems like.


Chandler got 4 years.

Danny Green took a discount to stay with the Spurs.

Carroll is gonna be making $15 mil next season. 

That's how these things go. Mid-level guys jump on opportunities while most of the league lets the big chips fall where they may. Not sure what you expect. You either go after the big guns and wait or you go after mid-level guys. Can't do both at the same time.


----------



## Basel

I want to have my cake and eat it, too. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> I want to have my cake and eat it, too. Is that so wrong?


Nope. When it doesn't happen, just blame Jim Buss like everyone else.


----------



## Basel

Uncle Drew said:


> Nope. When it doesn't happen, just blame Jim Buss like everyone else.


Ha.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Asik just re-uped for 5 years, 60 mil. 

Wouldn't have liked that for us, either. Man, these contracts...


----------



## Basel

A lot of these contracts won't look as bad in a couple of years.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Can't believe the Lakers are having a tough time attracting free agents. What happened to this team?


Two sub 30 win seasons?

When the young core makes the playoffs and fights in the first round people will really consider here again.


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616458652703191040
So our "please please please" pitch didn't work, huh?

I'm just hoping DJ goes to Dallas now. Screws up Clippers plans quite a bit.


----------



## Basel

Was just about to post that tweet. We were never going to sign him, anyway. He's going to Dallas or staying with the Clippers.


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616460186367229952
Ok, this sounds like we either don't want him or we reeally over-reacted to the LMA report.


----------



## Ballscientist

Knicks and Lakers will come up with nothing.

Knicks and Lakers are greedy, they have top 4 picks, they have "shoot first" Kobe and Melo, they have a big cap room. 

the 50-year-old guard from Rochester is still available?


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616470972376420352
Beginning to think someone at one of the other 29 teams is trying to start shit.


----------



## Basel

Wouldn't surprise me. Everyone hates the Lakers.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616471389172801536


----------



## jazzy1

well surely not going to cry for us. If Russell lights it up early in the year Randle shows he can ball and Kobe plays at a good level players will consider us again quite frankly Aldridge would have been nice to have but he's not built to be a superstar with the Lakers this is not a make a playoffs fall out in a rd or 2 kind of place without the pressure being extreme sort team. He's not built to handle that scrutiny I have a feeling Russell is and might be a legit superstar player and personality. We don't do silent quiet types. Aldridge is not a leader . 

The league is so stupid now mid level talents striking it rich being overpaid its terrible really. This all started after the KG contract players union sold the stars down the river. The Kobe's and Lebron's of the world should be paid 40 ,mll a year instead of guys like Butler making 90. 

Lakers will be fine Russell is the piece that will make it all good in time.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> because some random dude on the internet knows more than him about the game he played and has insider's access to? ok, when's the last time you talked with Kevin or Rajon?


You were saying?


----------



## e-monk

I was saying that some random dude on the internet's opinion about the NBA isn't worth as much as Jalen Rose's - so?


----------



## DaRizzle

Ed Davis about to sign a 3 year deal with Portland.

Sacre for MVP


----------



## Ballscientist

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...r-david-lee-than-demarcus-cousins/2015/07/02/

Warriors will give Lakers Lee + 5 million gift card for free.

this year's first round pick is worth 5 million.


----------



## PauloCatarino

PauloCatarino said:


> *Player - Status - 2015 earnings*
> 
> Marc Gasol – Unrestricted - $15,829,688
> DeAndre Jordan - Unrestricted - $11,440,123
> Brook Lopez – Player Option - $15,719,000
> Greg Monroe - Unrestricted - $5,479,933
> Tyson Chandler - Unrestricted - $14,596,888
> Enes Kanter – Restricted - $6,008,106
> Robin Lopez - Unrestricted - $5,340,229
> Omer Asik - Unrestricted - $14,898,938


Chandler, Omer Asik and Greg Monroe will go elsewhere.
Ed Davis too.

I'm getting a little worried...


----------



## DaRizzle

WTF does "Lakers did everything they could to keep Davis" even mean??? He didnt just vanish. What did the Lakers offer him? Did they offer him anything or were waiting to see how the quest for other big men went first before deciding on the Davis situation.

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-l-a-did-everything-they-could-to-keep-ed-davis-2/2015/07/02/


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616698127882391552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616698438168608768


----------



## Basel

Second meeting with Aldridge? Interesting.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616704944062631937


----------



## Ballscientist

Cris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616704944062631937


The first meeting, Lakers and Aldridge are chatting about this link

http://www.wonderslist.com/10-most-attractive-female-celebrities-in-usa/

10 Most Attractive Female Celebrities in USA


----------



## Ballscientist

At the First meeting

Source says Kobe told Aldridge that Aldridge would be the 2nd banana like Pau Gasol.

This is not what the Lakers want and not what Aldridge wants.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616698127882391552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616698438168608768


Hope springs eternal!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm wondering if the Lakers have Robin Lopez on deck to entice Aldridge...


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm wondering if the Lakers have Robin Lopez on deck to entice Aldridge...


Would have to have a taker on Swaggy. No other way.

Good sign that he gave us a second meeting, but I can't see that meeting going well talking strictly basketball. He does not want to play center and we have a very much unproven supporting cast. 

I really think it's time to move on. If Lopez signs and someone comes hard at J. Hill, we'll seriously be screwed.


----------



## DaRizzle




----------



## Ballscientist

Deadline for David Lee is July 3. David Lee will be traded to New York or somewhere in July 3.

Aldridge will need to answer this question tonight,: "Do you want to join the Lakers?"




Most role players want 3+ years big contracts.


----------



## sylaw

I'm glad we have 3 new rookies coming in because it looks like we'll need them to fill up all the empty roster spots.


----------



## Adam

It's not like the Lakers don't want to talk analytics and prefer to talk about Jack Nicholson and Denzel. You just don't talk analytics when your team is shit. When they have a good, young, and competitive team then they will bring out the analytics.


----------



## Ballscientist

Last year Melo murdered the Lakers. Why did he take over 1 week to make decision? then Lakers missed all of the chances to sign free agents.


----------



## DaRizzle

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 9m9 minutes ago

Another serious consideration for Robin Lopez: The Lakers.
657 retweets 459 favorites
Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 15m15 minutes ago

Free agent center Robin Lopez discussing deal with Knicks that would earn him in range of $12M-$13M per season, league sources tell Yahoo.


----------



## DaRizzle

Dude...I dont want sideshow fucking Bob on the Lakers. Id rather just suck more


----------



## Basel

If they're offering 12-14 million, it's not a bad deal.


----------



## e-monk

that's not Bob, Bob's in Cleveland, you're talking about Side Show Mel


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616797954976825344
I'm beginning to believe Max deals are the new MLEs. (I know this isn't a max deal)


----------



## DaRizzle

Yup, everyone is getting overpaid compared to what we are all used to seeing. Contracts will skyrocket the next two years.


----------



## Adam

These are still just a bunch of bad contracts. There's just so many NBA teams that the mediocre talent gets overpaid.


----------



## Jamel Irief

This is the equivilent of the 2002-2006 NBA salary inflation era when people gave away 5 year MLE deals like candy and it resulted in contracts like Brian Cardinals, Jared Jefferies, Jerome James, Antonio Daniels, etc....

Sign all-stars or sit tight and grow a playoff team through the draft.


----------



## Ballscientist

Each role player gets average 20 million overpaid this summer.

the role players have average about 70 million contract, and now David Lee has 15 million contract, which is huge underpaid.


----------



## DaRizzle

Lopez (whichever one) is going to the Knicks evidently...lol

Sacre for MVP


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616816388359876609
I would guess teams will start to move on tomorrow, whether LMA or DJ make a decision or not.


----------



## Ballscientist

Did you forget that Aldridge has a career playoff PER below 20, TS% below .500 and WS/48 below .100 while leaving the first round once?

Aldridge should be a second banana.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ballscientist said:


> Each role player gets average 20 million overpaid this summer.
> 
> the role players have average about 70 million contract, and now David Lee has 15 million contract, which is huge underpaid.


Ball scientist has mentioned Lee like 12 times in 3 days.


----------



## DaRizzle

Fuck....the sad thing is that we probably will get him


----------



## DaRizzle

Oh BTW evidently the Lakers called Rondo today to "touch base"

FML


----------



## Jamel Irief

DaRizzle said:


> Oh BTW evidently the Lakers called Rondo today to "touch base"
> 
> FML


"Hey Rajon, how you been? How are things? We're excited about the youth in our backcourt. Anyways, let us know if we can help you on your free agency. Us? We're going to take it easy and stick to one year deal this summer."

When he strikes out he can sign a one year deal and start either Russell or Clarkson at shooting guard with other being a backup combo guard.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I think we should jump at taking Markieff Morris from the Suns if they need to dump him to sign LMA. Doesn't exactly fill a need, but talented young player with a value contract compared to what's being handed out.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> This is the equivilent of the 2002-2006 NBA salary inflation era when people gave away 5 year MLE deals like candy and it resulted in contracts like Brian Cardinals, Jared Jefferies, Jerome James, Antonio Daniels, etc....
> 
> Sign all-stars or sit tight and grow a playoff team through the draft.


we probably wont have our own pick next season


----------



## Uncle Drew

elcap15 said:


> What does everyone think about Kosta Koufos? I think he could be a good C on a reasonable contract, especially if we get LMA.


This, unfortunately, is looking like our "best of the rest" option right now in terms of a true center. Solid production considering he's backing up a top 3 center. 2 years ago when he was starting in Denver, he averaged 8 pts, 7 reb and 1.3 blks in 22 min. Still only 26. 

Wouldn't be a bad option, IMO. And would still have enough to bring back Jordan Hill.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At this point, I'm praying that Robert Upshaw figures it out...


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, we're getting pretty desperate. 

But with R. Lopez getting $12 mil a year, I think Koufos in the $7-8 mil range would be a good value. Like I said, we can still keep J. Hill. Still have some room to fill out the roster.


----------



## Basel

Hopefully Russell and Randle develop a lot quicker than everyone expects them to.


----------



## MojoPin

Look, the addition of a Koufos or whoever else really means nothing, all things considered. It doesn't really change the projected trajectory of the team for 15-16. They might win one more game. If it doesn't do anything for the team long-term, I would stay away from it. Let the young guys prove themselves and take another shot at FAs next year.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Right. But we don't have a Center right now. We don't even have a full roster right now. So, it kinda matters.


----------



## e-monk

right even if they are going to strike out on the big names they still have to spend enough to be above the cap base - might as well try to get some helpful role players that will make the team more interesting next summer


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> right even if they are going to strike out on the big names they still have to spend enough to be above the cap base - might as well try to get some helpful role players that will make the team more interesting next summer


Forgot about that. We have to spend 90% of the cap. So you're looking at about $62 mil minimum.


----------



## DaRizzle

There was no chance LMA was coming. This second meeting was the Lakers forcing the agent to make one so the Lakers could save face after the reports on the first meeting. They probably told the agent "If you ever want us to pay one of your players in the future you better set up a second meeting"



> Sources said Lakers had a" good presentation" with LaMarcus Aldridge Thursday, but Lakers "don't think he was wooed" by it.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...ldridge-was-wooed-by-presentation/2015/07/02/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Call Indiana and see if we can't take the last year of Hibberts contract off their hands like we did with Lin last year. Should be able to nab an asset too. We could do the same for Nene as well.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Call Indiana and see if we can't take the last year of Hibberts contract off their hands like we did with Lin last year. Should be able to nab an asset too. We could do the same for Nene as well.


No thanks to Hibbert. 

I'd take Nene if they'll send back Ramon Sessions as well. Idk if there's still ill feelings there.


----------



## Ballscientist

If Aldridge goes to Lakers, he is yellow color banana.

If Aldridge goes to Heat, he is red color banana.

Here are the chances:

Spurs 30%
Blazers 15%
Suns 10% (need big cap space coz of Chandler)
Mavs 10% not enough pieces to compete
Lakers 10% not enough pieces

Heat 5% Blazers don't want Bosh
Rockets 5% need cap space
other 15%


----------



## Basel

We should try to sign Delle Donne. :laugh:
@Ender


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Javale McGee anyone?? 

:laugh:


----------



## arasu

Uncle Drew said:


> This, unfortunately, is looking like our "best of the rest" option right now in terms of a true center. Solid production considering he's backing up a top 3 center. 2 years ago when he was starting in Denver, he averaged 8 pts, 7 reb and 1.3 blks in 22 min. Still only 26.
> 
> Wouldn't be a bad option, IMO. And would still have enough to bring back Jordan Hill.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-l-a-express-interest-in-kosta-koufos/2015/07/02/

Koufos appears to be the last best option. He is a better shot blocker than either Hill or Sacre, and he's a good rebounder. On the defensive side of the floor he would be a slight upgrade over those guys, and brings the kind of size to the table that Ed Davis couldn't. He is rather foul-prone, so a quality sub might be needed if he were to start, though he is young enough to improve in that area and overall. Offensively he is lacking. He has no range on his shot, but if Randle improves his shooting as much as has been rumored, they could end up fitting well together. If he can be had for roughly the same price as Hill was paid last season, I see him as a slight defensive upgrade for the same price. I'm not sure Hill could be kept as well unless Young's contract could be dumped first. It would be decent to have both Koufos and Hill though.

Of course there is the possibility he could be sign-and-traded to a contender, leaving the Lakers with just Sacre or possibly Hill too. The Lakers could still use the cap space in a trade, possibly even Clarkson could be dangled for a big, but I'm not really excited by the guys who would be available.


----------



## sylaw

DaRizzle said:


> Oh BTW evidently the Lakers called Rondo today to "touch base"
> 
> FML


The only thing I liked about drafting Russell was not having the Lakers sign Rondo. I really hope this is just a bad rumor.


----------



## DaRizzle

Clippers lose Deandre Jordan....guess where any C thats still available thats worth a damn is going...


----------



## DaRizzle

> Rajon Rondo has agreed to a one-year, $10 million contract with the Sacramento Kings, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


Thank God


----------



## Cris

Well LA is off to SA. I tend to agree that the Lakers didn't need an all-star player this year, however they definitely failed to land a couple pieces that could have been the foundation for the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617433043398205440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617433348617732096


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm fine with Hibbert for a year.


----------



## Cris

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm fine with Hibbert for a year.


Depends what we gave up IMO.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617461214440873985


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers take Hibbert's $15.5M salary into space, likely send combo of 2nd round pick(s) and overseas players rights. @JeffZillgitt first.


...


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617462992435679232
Good deal for LAL.


----------



## e-monk

don't hate it as a 1 year rental


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617466109181034500
Hibbert has a 15% Trade Kicker. They are working out the details.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617465800908103680


----------



## onelakerfan

Not bad, I think you will be Solid, contract year and I think his production went down due to off court issues with teammates. Similar to what Pau went through


----------



## arasu

Finally the Lakers have a real shot blocker on the roster. I like this move. If he fits well with the young guys, he could be the future backup C. 

I have a feeling Tarik Black will still get a lot of minutes at C in 15-16, because of his mobility. And Sacre can now be properly relegated to 3rd string.


----------



## jazzy1

If we could get West to go with him for a year we'd be onto something.


----------



## Cris

arasu said:


> Finally the Lakers have a real shot blocker on the roster. I like this move. If he fits well with the young guys, he could be the future backup C.
> 
> I have a feeling Tarik Black will still get a lot of minutes at C in 15-16, because of his mobility. And Sacre can now be properly relegated to 3rd string.


I'd prefer Sacre be delegated to Mark Madsen's personal assistant, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## MojoPin

Sacre should be forced to be Upshaw's roommate. He'll keep him on the straight and narrow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If Upshaw does make the team, our front court should be set. Still need a starting SF and another ball handling guard wouldn't hurt. Preferably a vet. 

Russell Clarkson
Kobe Clarkson Young
Young?? Brown Nance
Randle Kelly Black Nance
Hibbert Black Sacre Upshaw


----------



## e-monk

they should still have a little money - maybe they can land a decent stop gap 3?


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> they should still have a little money - maybe they can land a decent stop gap 3?


Wes Johnson?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ShamsCharania: Free agent Lou Williams has reached agreement on a deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, league source tells RealGM.


Didn't see that coming.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Free agent Lou Williams has agreed to a 3-year, $21 million deal with Lakers, league sources tell Yahoo


Gives us another ball handler and scorer in the backcourt.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617790114572320768
Nick Young gone?


----------



## Basel

Not a bad deal at all for the reigning 6th Man of the Year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617790114572320768
> Nick Young gone?


I would think that he'd have to be involved in the Hibbert trade now. We'll see.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I read elsewhere that the deal would start around $6.7 mil which is what we would be at if the cap rises by $2 mil as anticipated.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I would think that he'd have to be involved in the Hibbert trade now. We'll see.


Indy can't take back salary now because I believe they're using the room they created to sign Stuckey. 

Haven't had a chance to comment, I'm not a fan of Hibbert's but beggers can't be choosers I suppose. The one thing he does do well is protect the rim. 

Lou Williams takes a ton of pressure off of our young guys to put up points. 

I mean, I guess we could've done worse?


----------



## Uncle Drew

I suppose we'll offer Boozer the Room exception now? 

$2.8 mil? Need another vet in that front court, IMO


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Mavs have expressed interest in Jeremy Lin since start of free agency, but only way a deal happens now is if the Lakers sign-and-trade him.


I'm sure the Lakers would facilitate if they can acquire an asset.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> Wes Johnson?


God knows...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm hoping for Gerald Green for the room exception.


----------



## arasu

Williams can score. He had his best points per minute of his career last season. He is a bit inefficient as a shooter. High volume three-point shooting at 34% is not great but not bad. Young shoots the three at a similar volume with better accuracy, but lacks the ball-handling of Williams. A scenario with Williams, Young, and Kobe on the floor together could look brilliant when a couple of them are shooting well, but it could frequently look like an inefficient nightmare. At this point trading away Young looks like a good idea, if there would be any takers.


----------



## arasu

Jamel Irief said:


> Wes Johnson?


I think Johnson is a bit underrated. He shoots .351 from three and can play defense. That pretty much defines a stopgap 3-and-D SF.


----------



## e-monk

heavy on the stop gap part - he's a mess but I would not be astonished if they bring him back at the vet min


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617791137168904192
Nice to see someone that likes what we're offering these days


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm sure the Lakers would facilitate if they can acquire an asset.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617825541425623040
Think they already owe their first rounder next year for the Rondo deal. They literally have nothing to offer other than their draft pick, Justin Anderson. Would they give him up? Would the Lakers give them a life-line at the PG spot for a 2018 first?


----------



## Bogg

Uncle Drew said:


> Would the Lakers give them a life-line at the PG spot for a 2018 first?


In a second, if they're smart. Getting a first for Lin on his way out the door would be robbery. Can't imagine Dallas gives that up, but LA would be crazy to not take it.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617837735739392000
Guy hustles his ass off. That'll be nice to see.


----------



## MojoPin

Id take Justin Anderson in a second.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Bogg said:


> In a second, if they're smart. Getting a first for Lin on his way out the door would be robbery. Can't imagine Dallas gives that up, but LA would be crazy to not take it.


Not robbery, IMO. A good value, considering what options Dallas has to bring in PG help, which is none. This would be the Lakers doing Dallas a big favor, they'd expect value in return. A future 2nd rounder wouldn't cut it. 

I'm not saying Lin = worth 1st rounder, btw. Gotta consider the whole picture. We're competing with Dallas, why would we help them shore up a gaping hole in their line-up just because?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617837735739392000
> Guy hustles his ass off. That'll be nice to see.


There's the vet in the front court. Looks like our roster is set. 

Last thing I could see would be Wes and/or Price back for vet mins. 

We actually have a decent bench. But our starting line-up is full of question marks. A grand total of one of them was a productive NBA player last year (Clarkson). And that was for 2/3 of the season.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617840877084389376


----------



## Bogg

Uncle Drew said:


> Not robbery, IMO. A good value, considering what options Dallas has to bring in PG help, which is none. This would be the Lakers doing Dallas a big favor, they'd expect value in return. A future 2nd rounder wouldn't cut it.
> 
> I'm not saying Lin = worth 1st rounder, btw. Gotta consider the whole picture. We're competing with Dallas, why would we help them shore up a gaping hole in their line-up just because?


The Lakers don't have the market cornered on rotation-level point guards. My suspicion is that there are teams out there who would part with a backup point for less.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I've said all along, if they find a taker, Swaggy is gone. That might even be the favor Dallas does us to S & T Lin. Find a taker for Nick Young, Dallas sends 3rd team a future draft pick and sends us some cash. 

R. Kelly is the obvious candidate to go back to Indy if they need to make room for the trade kicker. Bass just made him very expendable.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Bogg said:


> The Lakers don't have the market cornered on rotation-level point guards. My suspicion is that there are teams out there who would part with a backup point for less.


Well sure, there's always other options. Can't think of any fringe starters off the top of my head that a team is anxious to unload or do a S & T with for the big pay off a future 2nd rounder, but I guess you never know?

We were discussing this rumor, tho.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

MojoPin said:


> Id take Justin Anderson in a second.


Absolutely


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Hibbert, Williams and Bass is a pretty nice recovery. It'll be interesting to see how we unload Young, if we manage to get that done.

D'Angelo Russell // Lou Williams
Jordan Clarkson
Kobe Bryant
Julius Randle // Brandon Bass
Roy Hibbert // Tarik Black

Anthony Brown, Larry Nance Jr. and maybe Jabari Brown and Robert Upshaw will be in there too, but we need to add a couple wings as well. We could have a competitive team next year...we'll see...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Uncle Drew said:


> I've said all along, if they find a taker, Swaggy is gone. That might even be the favor Dallas does us to S & T Lin. Find a taker for Nick Young, Dallas sends 3rd team a future draft pick and sends us some cash.
> 
> R. Kelly is the obvious candidate to go back to Indy if they need to make room for the trade kicker. Bass just made him very expendable.


I would think Indy would take Sacre as well.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Only problem there is Sacre's cost isn't all that higher than the cost of an empty roster slot, so unloading him doesn't create much room. But yes, he's certainly expendable if need be. 

It's nice to see us actually getting some decent rotation players tho, and not just bringing in a bunch of one year rentals so we can swing for the fences again next summer. Bringing in productive vets that are used to coming off the bench is the right way to go, IMO. I'm kinda hoping we bring back Price, too, for the vet min. 

There's nothing in it for us to suck next year, so let's at least pretend like we're trying to build something here.


----------



## MojoPin

I wonder if Lou Williams is the starting PG. It doesnt seem like BS likes to give rookies much burn time unless he absolutely has to.


----------



## e-monk

BS nurtured the early career of one Mr Chris Paul who started all season long under him his rookie year - assume the same for Russell


----------



## Basel

MojoPin said:


> I wonder if Lou Williams is the starting PG. It doesnt seem like BS likes to give rookies much burn time unless he absolutely has to.



No way Lou the starting PG.


----------



## Uncle Drew

1) Lou's hardly a PG. 
2) No chance Russell doesn't start.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> 1) Lou's hardly a PG.
> 2) *No chance Russell doesn't start*.


This.
The only question seems to be if the Lakers go with Russell/Kobe or Clarkson/Russell with Kobe at SF.


----------



## Bogg

PauloCatarino said:


> The only question seems to be if the Lakers go with Russell/Kobe or Clarkson/Russell with Kobe at SF.


For what it's worth, that's what I would do. Let the young guys chase the quicker perimeter players on defense, while Kobe's strong enough to deal with just about any small forward he'll reasonably be asked to defend. Something like Clarkson/Russell starting with Williams as the third guard off the bench (and Russell shifting to point guard when Clarkson's out) and....Ronnie Price is your backup point now, right?...Ronnie Price soaking up whatever leftover minutes are there at point. Kobe starts at the 3 and Nick Young, or whoever else is there, backs him up.


----------



## arasu

Williams can and has played PG. When he does play at that position, he is a little like a poor man's Kyrie Irving. Price would be a much more steady option though. With all of these small light-weight guards, I don't like the idea of Kobe or Young at SF except against opposing small lineups. Part of Kobe's game is passing over and around the defense, as well as shooting over players. Longer defenders will lead to more Kobe turnovers. His fall-away shot has regressed. So if he has to shoot over longer SF's I could see him taking more of those *cringe*. I don't see Nance or Kelly as very solid alternatives either. Hopefully the Lakers pick up at least one or possibly two true SF's. Bringing back Johnson would be decent, but there are still several other free agent SF's available for cheap as well. Jeff Taylor is young, talented, and could use a fresh start. Gigi Datome is a lights-out shooter. Lance Thomas has upside. Of course some of these guys could be signed somewhere else by the time I finish posting this comment.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yea, the more I think about it, we probably have to bring Wes back.

Who is our best wing defender at this point?

Jeff Taylor, is that dude even eligible to play right now? What happened with the domestic issue he had?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

In hoping we can pilfer Justin Anderson from Dallas for Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Bogg

Uncle Drew said:


> Jeff Taylor, is that dude even eligible to play right now? What happened with the domestic issue he had?


It got dropped and he served a suspension during the first half of last season (wasn't suspended for the whole first half, but it was something like 20-odd games). He's fully eligible right now, it's just that between coming back from the Achilles injury and missing a big chunk of the start of the season due to the domestic violence issue he never really worked his way into the Hornets regular rotation. For what it's worth, I think he's worth a training camp invite for a team with room on their roster.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Bogg said:


> It got dropped and he served a suspension during the first half of last season (wasn't suspended for the whole first half, but it was something like 20-odd games). He's fully eligible right now, it's just that between coming back from the Achilles injury and missing a big chunk of the start of the season due to the domestic violence issue he never really worked his way into the Hornets regular rotation. For what it's worth, I think he's worth a training camp invite for a team with room on their roster.


I see, thanks for the info. We could do worse. Would prefer we re-sign Wes.

Justin Anderson would be awesome, obviously, but I'd suspect we'd let A. Brown go. Don't want to set a record for rookies/sophomores in our rotation.


----------



## Cris

There's some chatter than the Lakers and Bulls may be talking Lin or Hill.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wes signed with the Clips. 

I'd guess we're still trying to shop Young which is why we didn't want to make a move, but we're lacking some wing depth here. Need at lease one more unless we're confident one of the rookies can play right off the bat and/or Julius can play some 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Wes signed with the Clips.
> 
> I'd guess we're still trying to shop Young which is why we didn't want to make a move, but we're lacking some wing depth here. Need at lease one more unless we're confident one of the rookies can play right off the bat and/or Julius can play some 3.


Farmar
Barnes
Odom

Is R. Kelly going to be a clipper next season? Also if Im Doc I consider pissing off Paulo and starting Wes at PF with Blake at center as their roster stands and just running teams to death.


----------



## Uncle Drew

And now Ronnie Price signed with the Suns.

Damn, would've liked to see us hold on to him, even as a 3rd stringer.


----------



## MojoPin

Gary Vitti strikes again. Is it still any surprise why LAL has had so much trouble with injuries? 

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13218900/julius-randle-rookie-season-bump-road


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We may look back on this day as the day that stamped our ticket to the post season. Of course, we may also look back on today as the day that those damn Clippers just wouldn't go away.

These teams will make the playoffs next year in the West: Warriors, Spurs, Clippers, Thunder, Rockets and Grizzlies. Right now, the last two playoff spots are totally up for grabs. New Orleans, Utah, PHX and LAL should be the top contenders for those spots. I think Sacramento will follow behind them, with Minnesota, Portland, Denver and Dallas bringing up the rear. Of course, a lot of things could change - Dallas still has a lot of cap room, and Denver has a lot of room to deal. But right now, we're on the right track towards becoming a competitive team again.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Gary Vitti strikes again. Is it still any surprise why LAL has had so much trouble with injuries?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13218900/julius-randle-rookie-season-bump-road


He's been the trainer thirty years. This is nonsensical.


----------



## MojoPin

Doesnt chage the fact that they didnt do their due diligence which lead to Randle breaking his leg


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Doesnt chage the fact that they didnt do their due diligence which lead to Randle breaking his leg


"They" is more accurate than putting it all on Vitti. He was the head trainer during many injury free seasons of Lakers dominance.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619135047451348992


----------



## Cris

> EL SEGUNDO – The Los Angeles Lakers have signed Anthony Brown, the 34th overall pick in the 2015 NBA Draft, to a multi-year contract, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak.
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/releases/150709_anthonyBrown?cid=tw


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

So what's our best hope now? That we trade Young, Kelly and Sacre for Haywood's non-guaranteed, waive Haywood and then S&T Hill for an asset or two?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> So what's our best hope now? That we trade Young, Kelly and Sacre for Haywood's non-guaranteed, waive Haywood and then S&T Hill for an asset or two?


Best hope is hibbert becomes a all-NBA center and Russell, Clarkson and Randle turn into Brandon Roy, Russell Westbrook and Derrick Coleman in their primes. 

More likely is we field a scrappy incoherent young team with Kobe jacking up shots for 30 mpg on our way to 33-38 wins. Next season hopefully we have a thunder/Bulls 2010 season where we put up a respectful showing in a first round loss as a 8th seed.


----------



## Cris

Lakers officially sign Williams and Bass.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers Acquire Roy Hibbert
> 
> Full Release: http://t.co/72n1lIGrG8
> 
> Welcome to the family, Roy!! http://t.co/SLak5jlETm


Welcome LA, big fella!!


----------



## MojoPin

Jamel Irief said:


> "They" is more accurate than putting it all on Vitti. He was the head trainer during many injury free seasons of Lakers dominance.


Vitti is the leader of that part of the organization. Fuck ups like that shouldnt happen if youre paying attention to whats going on down below.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SeanDeveney: Free-agent F Jordan Hill will sign with the Indiana @Pacers source tells Sporting News


Lol swap the center


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Brandon Bass was signed with regular cap space, meaning Lakers still have $2.8 million "room exception" to sign a free agent, Kupchak said.


Interesting.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damian Necronamous said:


> So what's our best hope now? That we trade Young, Kelly and Sacre for Haywood's non-guaranteed, waive Haywood and then S&T Hill for an asset or two?


Best hope? What other move is there to make? What other player is out there that's actually available? What asset can we get for what we have to offer? 

You're probably looking at the roster we'll have opening night. Mayybe one more minor addition via the room exception. Certainly not the off-season we had in mind, but not a complete failure, imo. 

I'll give them a C- for preserving cap room next summer and fielding a team with a (very) slight chance of sneaking into the play-offs. Of course we'll be relying mostly on unproven and/or washed up players, but we should be 100x more watchable than the last few years.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting.


I would guess Mitch would hold onto that moving forward. Will also probably keep the roster at 14. Just my guess. 

Say we did use it, tho. What do we need more? A defensive wing? A steady 3rd string PG?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At this point I hope we save it too. Maybe use it later on a player that's been bought out.


----------



## Cris

> Roy Hibbert waived over $2.2 million of trade bonus. The team managed to milk every drop out of the NBA's $70-million salary cap, getting help along the way from Hibbert, who waived $2.2 million of his trade bonus to join the Lakers.
> 
> Hibbert was eligible to receive 15% of his $15.5-million salary for the coming season ($2.3 million), to be paid out by the Pacers. Instead the two-time All-Star will receive a bonus of just $78,185.
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...d-2-2-million-trade-bonus-20150710-story.html


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At least we know he wants to be here.


----------



## e-monk

Upshaw signed to two (non guaranteed) year contract


----------



## R-Star

Anyone on your summer league team who you guys think is a decent prospect outside the obvious in Russell?

I've been trying to watch a lot of summer league, but god damn is it boring sometimes.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Anyone on your summer league team who you guys think is a decent prospect outside the obvious in Russell?
> 
> I've been trying to watch a lot of summer league, but god damn is it boring sometimes.



Jordan Clarkson looked like the best player on the court yesterday for most of the game. Randle looked okay but it's first game in a long time. He looks much stronger, he's quick and he can handle the ball. Tarik Black also looked pretty good, but needs to calm down with the fouls. He actually fouled out of a summer league game (and you get 10 fouls). Upshaw, if he can keep his head on straight, looks like he's going to continue what he did in college and get a lot of blocks.


----------



## MojoPin

Clarkson has really bulked up since the season ended. His upper body is getting thick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

A couple of thoughts:

- Considering Russell is primed to be the starting PG, i wonder if Clarkson's lack of 3 point accuracy will relect him to the bench (Kobe staying at SG)....

- Strange to imagine so many runners like Russell, Clarkson, Randle and Nance paired with slow-footed guys like Kobe and Hibbert (mostly him).

- If Young remains with the team, i can't help but wondering it will be, at least, a lot of fun to watch he Lakers perimeter offense.


----------



## MojoPin

Clarkson probably should come off the bench. Let him dominate the ball and score. He could be sixth man of the year.


----------



## elcap15

Upshaw looks like he is just in really bad shape. I think he has a TON of upside, if he can get his conditioning down, and learn how to play angles. His wingspan is ridiculous.


----------



## Cris

elcap15 said:


> Upshaw looks like he is just in really bad shape. I think he has a TON of upside, if he can get his conditioning down, and learn how to play angles. His wingspan is ridiculous.


He hasn't exactly played tons of basketball in 2015, and compiled with that heart issue that shut him down for a short period of time in June. If he wants it bad enough, he'll get there.


----------



## Basel




----------



## ii9ce

Why is everyone not stating the obvious, why not pair Clarkson and Russell as inter changeable one and two. Depending on the opposition, Kobe can start as SF or start off the bench!

We dont need Clarkson on the bench, we have Lou Williams who excels in that position. 

I think this year is going to be a struggle mainly because of Kobe. He doesn't really fit in, we are rebuilding. Lakers will be stuck in limbo until Kobe retires or agrees to take less money and come off the bench. 

I look forward to giving control to Jordan and Russell and letting them start their own chapter. Am happy to be competitive for three for four years to give the kids time to develop into stars (assuming they have the upside).

Just my take ....


----------



## e-monk

Clarkson should definitely start but I don't know about Russell. I don't like the idea of just throwing him to the lions - it's a tough position to learn especially in the Western Conference which is stacked at the position - is it really in his best interest to force a 19 year old to face Paul, Westbrook, Curry, Lillard etc night after night after night? Is that carnage going to be good for his confidence? How about let him come off the bench for a bit while he gets up to speed


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> Clarkson should definitely start but I don't know about Russell. I don't like the idea of just throwing him to the lions - it's a tough position to learn especially in the Western Conference which is stacked at the position - is it really in his best interest to force a 19 year old to face Paul, Westbrook, Curry, Lillard etc night after night after night? Is that carnage going to be good for his confidence? How about let him come off the bench for a bit while he gets up to speed


I completely agree with this. I think Russell could very easily come in to replace Clarkson at the 4 minutes mark of the 1st and 3rd and still average 24-28 minutes a night. The two could very easily still share the floor for 12-16 of those minutes without having to have a rookie "thrown to the lions".


----------



## e-monk

yeah, the PG position in the Western Conference is terrifying

Curry
Paul
Westbrook
Conley
Parker
Lawson
Lillard

just not a ton of nights off


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> yeah, the PG position in the Western Conference is terrifying
> 
> Curry
> Paul
> Westbrook
> Conley
> Parker
> Lawson
> Lillard
> 
> just not a ton of nights off


And that's counting Eric Bledsoe, Ricky Rubio, and Jrue Holiday as nights off.


----------



## PauloCatarino

RollWithEm said:


> I completely agree with this. I think Russell could very easily come in to replace Clarkson at the 4 minutes mark of the 1st and 3rd and still average 24-28 minutes a night. The two could very easily still share the floor for 12-16 of those minutes without having to have a rookie "thrown to the lions".


I understand the point of "grooming" D'Angelo Russell gradually. But the Lakers have no shot at the playoffs next season (unless something really strange happens). So why bother? 

So what if he should get embarrassed by the Currys and Westbrooks of the league early on? i don't think it will shatter his confidence (dude seems pretty confident). He'll suck it up and move on.


----------



## RollWithEm

PauloCatarino said:


> So what if he should get embarrassed by the Currys and Westbrooks of the league early on? i don't think it will shatter his confidence (dude seems pretty confident). He'll suck it up and move on.


Some guys never recover mentally from that. Even worse, a rookie guard playing 32 minutes a night is just increasing the likelihood of injury.


----------



## PauloCatarino

RollWithEm said:


> Some guys never recover mentally from that. Even worse, a rookie guard playing 32 minutes a night is just increasing the likelihood of injury.


Can't say it any better:



> There isn't any sense in bringing D'Angelo Russell along slowly. If general manager Mitch Kupchak believes Russell and Jordan Clarkson represent the team's backcourt of the future, they might as well start building that chemistry right away—especially with Kobe Bryant willing to play small forward.
> 
> Besides, after a rough summer league, it looks like Russell may have some kinks to work out. Coming off the bench in a lesser role would only prolong the trial-and-error process.
> 
> Russell needs the minutes and reps to figure out what works versus what doesn't. And the Lakers must determine whether he's better suited at the point or the off-guard slot.
> 
> Though L.A. will be better than last year, wins in 2015-16 aren't as important as the development of the team's young players. Now is the time to let Russell makes his mistakes and consequent adjustments.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2532013-8-nba-rookies-who-should-be-starters-in-2015-16/page/7


----------



## e-monk

even if he's only playing around 20 minutes a night over the course of an entire NBA season it will easily be more minutes than he's ever played in a year and a challenge to him physically


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> even if he's only playing around 20 minutes a night over the course of an entire NBA season it will easily be more minutes than he's ever played in a year and a challenge to him physically


Agreed. It's not like the whole team is going to stay injury free all year, anyway. His role will ebb and flow as the season wears on. I think the rookie wall is a bigger threat than a lack of playing time stunting his development.


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> even if he's only playing around 20 minutes a night over the course of an entire NBA season it will easily be more minutes than he's ever played in a year and a challenge to him physically


Bro, there's two ways of looking at it: 

1- D'Angelo Russell can very well be the "Next Great Thing" as a Lakers PG.
If that's the case, you play him. 
Which was the last great PG that didn't get the starting job and logged starters' minutes per game?

2- D'Angelo Russell is a "work in progress" and not a "sure-fire thing". 
Then by all means, groom him gradually.


----------



## e-monk

in answer to your question, your hero Steve Nash didn't get significant minutes until his 2nd season and didn't get the regular start until his 3rd (and he was 22 his rookie season) and according to you he's a top 50 player all time

most rookie PGs are not Magic, especially the 19 year old ones - I'm not saying don't play him and he may well be starting by the end of the season but I don't see why you assume he should start from day 1


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> in answer to your question, your hero Steve Nash didn't get significant minutes until his 2nd season and didn't get the regular start until his 3rd (and he was 22 his rookie season) and according to you he's a top 50 player all time


Nash was not a one-and-out College player.
Nash was drafted #15 , not #2 .



> most rookie PGs are not Magic, especially the 19 year old ones - I'm not saying don't play him and he may well be starting by the end of the season but I don't see why you assume he should start from day 1


I just love how fans think they know better. 
I guess that's why Popp is so brilliant: Tony Parker (TONY FREAKING PARKER, who no one knew about!) was given the starting job at age 19. And the rest is history. F!


----------



## MojoPin

I think awarding DLo the starter spot would set a bad example going forward. I want him to work his ass off for everything. He needs to earn that position. The first few years are important for molding players. I hope Kobe straight up tells him "You haven't done shit, kid".


----------



## RollWithEm

PauloCatarino said:


> I guess that's why Popp is so brilliant: Tony Parker (TONY FREAKING PARKER, who no one knew about!) was given the starting job at age 19. And the rest is history. F!


The NBA is (for the most part) a meritocracy. TP was the best guy for the job at 19. If Clarkson is better than Russell currently, he should start. If Russell is better than whatever other options the Lakers have at the SG/SF positions (here's looking at you Nick Young)... he should start along with Clarkson and Kobe.


----------



## PauloCatarino

RollWithEm said:


> The NBA is (for the most part) a meritocracy. TP was the best guy for the job at 19. *If Clarkson is better than Russell currently, he should start. * If Russell is better than whatever other options the Lakers have at the SG/SF positions (here's looking at you Nick Young)... he should start along with Clarkson and Kobe.


I have no problem with that. The better player SHOULD start if both players are disputing the SAME position on the roster.
What i am saying is that, if the coach/GM believe a Russell/Clarkson or Clarkson/Russell backcourt is the future for the franchise, i don't see why Russell shouldn't start right away.


----------



## DaRizzle

LOL

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/8/1/9084873/los-angeles-lakers-shirt-night-shit-giveaway


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Fuck the offseason


----------



## Basel

Rumors are Clippers @ Lakers on Christmas.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: RUMOR: Lakers reach agreement with forward Jonathan Holmes
> http://t.co/7BgaXyhkIc http://t.co/my79WEzEb4


Wonder if hes training camp fodder.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Sources close to JaVale McGee say he's focused on getting healthy. Several teams have shown interest. Mavs, Lakers seem like frontrunners.


Wouldn't mind Javale just to see what kind of hijinks him and Swaggy can get into.


----------



## R-Star

Does Swaggy average 24ppg this year, or 25?


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> I just love how fans think they know better.
> I guess that's why Popp is so brilliant: Tony Parker (TONY FREAKING PARKER, who no one knew about!) was given the starting job at age 19. And the rest is history. F!


Pretty sure Antonio Daniels started the season as the starter and Parker EARNED his spot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

R-Star said:


> Does Swaggy average 24ppg this year, or 25?


Nah. But if we traded him to Indy and he produced like he did last year he'd be the 2nd best player on the Pacers current roster.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nah. But if we traded him to Indy and he produced like he did last year he'd be the 2nd best player on the Pacers current roster.


Ehhhh..... I don't know. The Lakers tried to give Swimmy P away to 29 teams this summer and not one wanted him. Guys kind of a bum.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> Pretty sure Antonio Daniels started the season as the starter and Parker EARNED his spot.


this is exactly true, although you could also say that Daniels lost the spot since in his starts he wasn't exactly scintillating


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Pretty sure Antonio Daniels started the season as the starter and Parker EARNED his spot.


So? Parker didn't exactly set the world on fire in his first season (9.2ppg on poor shooting, 2.6rpg, 4.3apg) but he did start 82 (including playoffs) games that season. That was a 58-24 team with an unproven PG at the helm. And that was my point.


----------



## e-monk

the actual point would be that the Spurs didn't have any one better to play the position and were ultimately forced to make the move, for now the Lakers do (Clarkson) and that's who should get the start until Russell proves himself ready


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Ehhhh..... I don't know. The Lakers tried to give Swimmy P away to 29 teams this summer and not one wanted him. Guys kind of a bum.


I bet we could of gotten Hubert for him.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I bet we could of gotten Hubert for him.


Ray Hubert is a bum.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Clay_Fowler: Agent: #Lakers to sign Michael Frazier II "in next handful of days."
> Frazier said he was "best shooter in the draft."
> http://t.co/3UWkixlV1b


Most likely camp fodder but at least he's got a legitimate NBA skill.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Clay_Fowler: Agent: #Lakers to sign Michael Frazier II "in next handful of days."
> Frazier said he was "best shooter in the draft."
> http://t.co/3UWkixlV1b


Most likely camp fodder but at least he's got a legitimate NBA skill.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @latimessports: Lakers promote Ryan West to director of player personnel http://t.co/5XumCnilrd


Excellent news. He's the heir to Mitch. Heard that Vlade and the Kings were trying to pilfer him from us.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, It'd be pretty awesome to have Logo's son around the franchise long term. They say he was one of the key voices pushing for the trade last year to basically buy the pick to take Clarkson. 

Maybe Jerry will come back someday :gopray:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

With his son here and Phil gone, a return could happen. One of the main reasons Jerry left was because him and Phil didn't see eye to eye. I hope it does happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: FC Barcelona point guard Marcelo Huertas has agreed to a one-year deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Solid vet PG.


----------



## e-monk

er, I guess


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MarkG_Medina: I'm told from a league source close to Metta World Peace that there's confidence a deal with the Lakers will happen


I'm fine with this. He's a solid veteran presence that can teach these kids. Perhaps he can get into a guy like Upshaws ear.


----------



## MojoPin

Wouldn't it be easier to just hire him as a consultant? It wouldn't take up a roster space.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I would think the message is different when it's coming from a guy that's actually in the weight room and in the trenches with you.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MarkG_Medina: Lakers announce they signed Robert Upshaw to a multi-year deal


Excellent!


----------



## DaRizzle

Upshaw deal article

http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...lakers-sign-robert-upshaw-20150914-story.html


----------



## Uncle Drew

Showed some good flashes, but I don't think it's a lock he makes the team. Very few spots left. 12 guaranteed slots, and you have to figure Huertas and Black are favored to make the cut. And if they sign Metta? Maybe R. Kelly or Sacre get the boot if he shows out in camp. 

Idk, I trust Mitch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Waive Sacre or Kelly.


----------



## e-monk

we apparently don't know how to use Kelly so do him a favor and set him free and Sacre just is who he is which is 7 feet tall and that's about it - both can go


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Robert Upshaw dropped 20 pounds after Summer League in preparation for training camp: http://t.co/0f3ADM5FE4


Nice!



> Upshaw Slims Down for Training Camp
> 
> by Joey Ramirez Digital Reporter
> Posted: Sep 17, 2015
> Returning from an underwhelming display at the Las Vegas Summer League, Robert Upshaw felt that there was more in him than the 1.4 points and 2.2 rebounds he averaged.
> 
> The 21-year-old rookie had not yet signed a contract with the Lakers, essentially putting his NBA future in the dark. Taking control of his side of the situation, Upshaw went to work returning to the physicality that contributed 10.9 points, 8.2 rebounds and 4.5 blocks at Washington last year.
> 
> “In Summer League I didn’t feel like myself, and I just didn’t feel as fluid as I usually feel,” Upshaw said. “When I got back to San Diego where I was training, I put an emphasis on being faster, quicker and slimmer.”
> 
> Upshaw dropped 20 pounds between Summer League and his signing with the Lakers, reshaping his body beginning with 7 a.m. cardio.
> 
> “I would run for an hour and then I would have a basketball workout and then a strength-and-conditioning workout,” he said. “And then I would get shots up at night. I stayed consistent with that for a month and a half, every day, six days a week.”
> 
> In addition to not physically feeling like the imposing shot blocker he had been in college, Upshaw also felt motivated by the questioning of his character. After being dismissed from the Fresno State program in 2013, he was asked to leave again by UW last year. Both were due to disciplinary reasons.
> 
> He now feels the need to prove that he’s moved beyond his collegiate issues.
> 
> “The real reason I (lost weight) was because I felt like I had something to prove,” Upshaw said. “There’s been a lot of talk about the person I used to be and the person that I am. I just want to show everybody that I know who I am and who I can be as a person in this community and with this basketball team.
> 
> “I know what person I am. I just know I made a lot of bad decisions twice. When people see that, I feel they say this guy that can’t be anything and won’t be anything. I know that I have a second calling, and it’s going to be a blessing to really do this.”
> 
> Upshaw jokes that his new physique is “to look good for the ladies,” but he also recognizes the seriousness of his situation. Fighting for a regular-season roster spot as an undrafted free agent is a tall task even for a seven-footer.
> 
> “Nothing’s guaranteed for me,” Upshaw said. “What I really want to do is go out there and show (General Manager) Mitch (Kupchak), the front office, Coach (Byron) Scott and — most of all — my teammates that I can really play at this level and do something to help this franchise.”


----------



## e-monk

20 lbs in 2 months though, that's a little scary 

his problems were drug and alcohol related weren't they? was it just weed or something more hard core? anyone know?


----------



## elcap15

I thought it was attitude and weed problems.


----------



## elcap15

I think Upshaw has a ton of upside and I'm glad we signed him. I think he has a long way to go, but it sounds like he's motivated.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> 20 lbs in 2 months though, that's a little scary
> 
> his problems were drug and alcohol related weren't they? was it just weed or something more hard core? anyone know?


I don't think it was just weed. I think it may have been something stronger. Most reporters make it seem like it was something harder than weed. Probably coke, but I'm speculating.


----------



## MojoPin

e-monk said:


> 20 lbs in 2 months though, that's a little scary


Not really. I lost 8lbs last month, and I wasn't obese nor a professional athlete; I just cut out some calories and intensified my weight sessions. Robert was really out of shape, so 20lbs is pretty believable. I reckon he is still not in optimal condition even with the weight loss.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> He usually intimidates opponents by flexing his biceps, roughing them up or scowling at them.
> 
> But Metta World Peace's presence hardly scared Julius Randle.
> 
> Randle, who played only 14 minutes in his NBA debut last season before suffering a season-ending right leg injury, trained with World Peace this summer.
> 
> And the Lakers' former No. 1 draft pick proved he could match and absorb World Peace's strength.
> 
> "This guy is arguably one of the greatest defenders of all time, so my thing is, 'Let me test myself.'" Randle recalled, laughing. "'Let me see where I'm at and how good I am.'" I have no fear in anybody."
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> Randle passed the test against World Peace, whose 17-year NBA career included a defensive player of the year award in 2004 and a key role in the Lakers' 2010 NBA championship run.
> 
> Not bad for Randle to have that on his resume entering the Lakers' training camp, which begins Sept. 29 in Hawaii.
> 
> "Every now and then, Metta got the best of (Randle)," Lakers coach Byron Scott said earlier this summer. "But when he hit Metta, Metta kind of bounced off of him."
> 
> World Peace hardly sounded interested in offering diplomacy. He acknowledged that Randle "attacked me." But World Peace promptly dismissed the implications surrounding that matchup for two reasons. Randle had just received medical clearance for full-court five-on-five drills after spending the past year rehabbing his surgically repaired right leg.
> 
> World Peace, meanwhile, had just returned from Italy after playing overseas there.
> 
> World Peace argued those two factors contributed to both players feeling rusty.
> 
> "I had some advantages, and he had some advantages," World Peace said of Randle. "He's going to continue to gain advantages as long as he continues to gain intelligence."
> 
> World Peace chuckled when asked if it was intelligent for Randle to play aggressively against him. After all, World Peace once gave James Harden a concussion after inadvertently swinging his elbow at him. In 2004, as an Indiana Pacer, the former Ron Artest drew an 86-game suspension for going into the Pistons crowd and punching a fan for throwing a drink at him.
> 
> "I'm still pretty edgy. I don't show it as much emotionally. But mentally, I'm really, really angry, " World Peace said, laughing. "I'm able to control it better. I can control it better than The Hulk."
> 
> Still, World Peace sounded invested in Randle's development.
> 
> World Peace said the Lakers initially asked him to practice at their facility earlier this summer partly to train Randle. World Peace has since remained a constant presence during informal workouts for the past month and a half.
> 
> Four years after his four-season tenure (2009-13) in Los Angeles, the team still might sign the 37-year-old veteran which would result in World Peace, Randle and Brandon Bass competing for minutes.
> 
> "You learn his tricks," Randle said of training with World Peace. "He's a tough defender. He didn't give anything easy and he didn't take any possessions off. So it was tough, but it was great for me."
> 
> Did that give Randle extra confidence he can succeed against top NBA talent?
> 
> "No matter who is guarding me, I'm going to be confident," Randle said. "Does it give me reassurance? Not really. I always had confidence in myself. But it was a great test for me."
> 
> World Peace stressed keeping proper body positioning so Randle can make quicker rotations. World Peace also has encouraged Randle to drive-and-kick, a skill World Peace believes will enhance his playmaking abilities and add to the Lakers' spacing.
> 
> "His potential is great. I think he catches on real quickly," World Peace said of Randle. "If he can continue to learn the little things, you'll see the Lakers in the playoffs."


http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20150922/julius-randle-unafraid-unfazed-vs-metta-world-peace

Niece little read on Randle matching up with MWP 1v1.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Metta World Peace will sign a one-year deal today to return to the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Boom


----------



## e-monk

yeah baby!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Say Queensbridge, motherfuckers!!


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Boom


Championship move. Yeah!


----------



## elcap15

Jesus


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: UPDATE: Steve Nash says Lakers tried to hire him after he already agreed to join Warriors as consultant.
> http://t.co/zWdriNHcEX


I'm starting to believe this Jim Buss is a moron rhetoric. I mean it was clear as day that Nash wanted to coach. No reason to not extend him that offer this summer. He's clearly got a nack for it after seeing the emergence of Dragic and Clarkson.


----------



## 29380

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm starting to believe this Jim Buss is a moron rhetoric. *I mean it was clear as day that Nash wanted to coach.* No reason to not extend him that offer this summer. He's clearly got a nack for it after seeing the emergence of Dragic and Clarkson.


Not really I'm sure if look it up you'll probably see more stuff to the contrary, he's only doing part time and has a lot of connection with the Warriors so no guarantee he'd take the same job with the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Well that still doesn't change the fact that they didn't even offer him the position until after he had excepted the Warriors offer. He lives in LA and he's already got a connection with Clarkson. If Nash had turned us down for better situation with the Warriors then I'd understand, but that wasn't the case. The Lakers didn't even offer till it was too late. They dropped the ball imo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Media Day is here!! It feels like the first day of school!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers hire @JamesWorthy42 to work with the coaching staff - http://t.co/LCgMCmBJZ7


Hired to work with Lakers big men.


----------



## Basel

I've yet to watch anything for Media Day. Will get to it tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: The Lakers have hired former sharpshooter Tracy Murray as a shooting consultant during training camp and possibly further.


Another coaching hire. Good thing we skipped out on having Nash consulting. Would've never hit the jackpot with Tracy Murray...


----------



## e-monk

they may not have made an official offer but over the last year they repeatedly asked him to help out with the young guys and (some sessions with Clarkson aside) he mostly didn't despite drawing a 10m paycheck for sitting around


----------



## MojoPin

Now hire Magic to work with DLo, please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> they may not have made an official offer but over the last year they repeatedly asked him to help out with the young guys and (some sessions with Clarkson aside) he mostly didn't despite drawing a 10m paycheck for sitting around


He had private sessions with Clarkson and Lin on different occasions and Clarkson said he planned on working with Nash and bringing Russell along with him in the future during summer league. All that aside, it doesn't excuse the front office from waiting too long to make him an offer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Byron: "Not one player was out of shape. ... Usually guys are throwing up" after training camp. Not today.


I suppose that's a great start.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

A bit of footage from the scrimmage in today's morning practice.


----------



## MojoPin

Worthy, BS, and everyone else think Julius is going to be a star. Those are some really exciting endorsements. Worthy was even comparing him to Charles Barkley.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

It's funny because that's exactly who I compared Randle to when we drafted him. His game reminds me of Barkley. If you look up Barkley and Randle's college stats, they're almost identical.


----------



## MojoPin

My bet is that Anthony Brown gets cut. He really hasn't shown anything.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Anthony Brown has two years guaranteed in his deal, don't think he's a serious candidate to be cut. 

Locks to be cut are Frazier and Holmes. 

I think they'll take a serious look at biting the bullet and cutting R. Kelly. Just doesn't seem to fit. 

After that, I'm not sure. J. Brown may be the next most likely candidate. I don't think you can cut Sacre and leave Upshaw as the only back up true C. Might just keep them both, at least to start the season.


----------



## MojoPin

Fully guaranteed? Wow, I did not know that. He has been an invisible man in all of his appearances so far, unfortunately.


----------



## e-monk

Hoops Hype has both Brown's and Frazier's contracts as guaranteed this year and next but I think that might be either wrong or it's just FU money we wont care about since in both cases it's less than the minimum and we'll still have only 21m (not counting options) on the books next year even so

I think Sacre (he's a proven stiff and Upshaw has real upside) and Kelly have to go but Jabari Brown may be a victim too which would be too bad because I like him


----------



## Uncle Drew

http://www.basketballinsiders.com/los-angeles-lakers-team-salary/

Pincus is the best source for salary stuff. 

I remember the Lakers purposely offered Brown a 3 year deal to lock him up for less on a per year basis. First two years guaranteed. 

And he's played a grand total of 17 mins in two games. Tough to get a feel. 

And I agree, Sacre is who he is and Upshaw has shown some promise, but I think he's got to prove he can be reliable on and off the court for a couple months before they let go of Sacre. They don't save any money by cutting Rob, they'd still have to pay it whether he's on the team or not. Of course, you could peg Black as the back up 5 as well.


----------

